# Una esperienza gratificante ... (per femmine, parlo di depilazione)



## Nausicaa (16 Ottobre 2013)

Ok, è una cavolata di dimensioni zunzummite, ma sono talmente sconvolta da questo picco di normalità che devo rompere le scatole a qualcuno.

2 anni due che non mi faccio una ceretta. Spostandomi così... e quando riuscivo a prenotare un appuntamento? E dove? E poi, vabbè, i soldini... quelli mi sembravano uno spreco assurdo, per come ero messa.
E quindi, via di lametta. (anche se vorrei tanto consigliarvi un rasoio splendido, solo non posso perchè non è permesso in questo forum)

Oggi... miracolosamente.. sono sola a casa "mia".
Sono passata davanti a un salone di bellezza cinese.
mi sono affacciata per informarmi... erano libere... io mi ci sono buttata.

Sostanzialmente, mi hanno pigliato per le orecchie, immersa nella cera liquida, scolata, avvolta tipo mummia, e dopo il trattamento mi sa che ho perso almeno un chilo solo di peletti.
Ero partita con le gambe, ma un pò alla volta mi hanno convinto a fare... bè, un sacco d'altra roba. Anche cose che non avevo MAI fatto.
Ed è costato pochissimo.
E poi, sono state veloci come un fulmine! Diamine, illo tempore, la ceretta era una roba dolorosa, costosa e dannatamente LUNGA.
Qua per una depilazione quasi totale ci hanno messo meno di un'ora.
Bè, erano in due... cmq no, sentirsi strappare tutto in due posti contemporaneamente, non è piacevole, però diamine, meglio intenso e breve che più lieve e prolungato. IMHO.

Dio mio... sono tutta liscia e morbida, non ho speso una fortuna, non ho perso troppo tempo, e magari ci tornerò pure, visto che è vicinissimo a casa, e ho finalmente una casa "mia".

La normalità mi lascia ancora basita.


----------



## Innominata (16 Ottobre 2013)

E invece non è normale...per me non è normale una qualsiasi forma di accudimento da parte degli altri...è cosa straordinaria, mi intontisce e mi inebetisce di benessere e gratitudine.Magari no ceretta (fa male), ma da un po' apprezzo andare dal parrucchiere per lo shampoo, secondo me dormo durante tutto il tempo e dopo provo un sollievo incredibile. E l'endermologie? Ho scovato uno studio a duecento metri da casa mia. Metto la calzamaglia bianca e mi affido totalmente alla manopola rotante. Mi abbandono. Dormo. Sogno. Quando finisce l'incantesimo mi sento rammaricata ma tutta commossa. Sono delle dediche, aspettando, come Godot, le altre.


----------



## Calipso (16 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, è una cavolata di dimensioni zunzummite, ma sono talmente sconvolta da questo picco di normalità che devo rompere le scatole a qualcuno.
> 
> 2 anni due che non mi faccio una ceretta. Spostandomi così... e quando riuscivo a prenotare un appuntamento? E dove? E poi, vabbè, i soldini... quelli mi sembravano uno spreco assurdo, per come ero messa.
> E quindi, via di lametta. (anche se vorrei tanto consigliarvi un rasoio splendido, solo non posso perchè non è permesso in questo forum)
> ...


CHE FIGATA!!!!! e adesso fila a comprarti l'olio per il corpo..... sai che libidine tutta lissssia con quell'olio?... inenarrabile...


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Ottobre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> E invece non è normale...per me non è normale una qualsiasi forma di accudimento da parte degli altri...è cosa straordinaria, mi intontisce e mi inebetisce di benessere e gratitudine.Magari no ceretta (fa male), ma da un po' apprezzo andare dal parrucchiere per lo shampoo, secondo me dormo durante tutto il tempo e dopo provo un sollievo incredibile. E l'endermologie? Ho scovato uno studio a duecento metri da casa mia. Metto la calzamaglia bianca e mi affido totalmente alla manopola rotante. Mi abbandono. Dormo. Sogno. Quando finisce l'incantesimo mi sento rammaricata ma tutta commossa. Sono delle dediche, aspettando, come Godot, le altre.


Uh, dal parrucchiere non vado da... un anno?
Ah no, ci son andata qualche mese fa, vero, vero. E non ci andavo da un anno 

A 'sto punto, io vorrei pure la pulizia viso.. la fanno sempre lì, sempre per abbastanza poco...
Mi sembra di essere stata catapultata in un mondo parallelo.

Ho il TEMPO e il MODO di fare cose normali. Cazzo.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> CHE FIGATA!!!!! e adesso fila a comprarti l'olio per il corpo..... sai che libidine tutta lissssia con quell'olio?... inenarrabile...



Ma Tebe dice che l'olio corpo è comedogenico -fa venire i punti neri.

Però, sì... peccato, ci vorrebbe un cicisbeo che massaggiasse al posto mio


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uh, dal parrucchiere non vado da... un anno?
> Ah no, ci son andata qualche mese fa, vero, vero. E non ci andavo da un anno
> 
> A 'sto punto, io vorrei pure la pulizia viso.. la fanno sempre lì, sempre per abbastanza poco...
> ...


ma ti fidi delle robe che ti mettono addosi i negozi cinesi?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2013)

Una volta (non cinesi) mi hanno fatto la ceretta in due. In effetti il dolore era tale che è subentrato il nirvana :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E' fantastico l'epilatore di nota marca che si usa nella vasca da bagno o sotto la doccia che estrae i peli e con l'alta temperatura dovuta all'acqua li trova più disposti a farsi estrarre. :mexican:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma ti fidi delle robe che ti mettono addosi i negozi cinesi?



No.

Ma ciccia, altrimenti, semplicemente, andavo di nuovo di lametta. 
Ho fatto una prova. Mi è andata bene.
Sono contenta... mi viene da piangere... mi viene davvero da piangere...


----------



## Innominata (16 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma Tebe dice che l'olio corpo è comedogenico -fa venire i punti neri.
> 
> Però, sì... peccato, ci vorrebbe un cicisbeo che massaggiasse al posto mio


Io massaggi né da massaggiatori né da massaggiatrici, voglio la manopola.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma ti fidi delle robe che ti mettono addosi i negozi cinesi?


Meglio degli islamici :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Calipso (16 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma Tebe dice che l'olio corpo è comedogenico -fa venire i punti neri.
> 
> Però, sì... peccato, ci vorrebbe un cicisbeo che massaggiasse al posto mio


questa non la sapevo... io non ho punti neri sul corpo... almeno mi pare... controllerò


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Ottobre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io massaggi né da massaggiatori né da massaggiatrici, voglio la manopola.



Io massaggio molto bene, sento che potrei sfidare la manopola (per il relax, non risucchio cellulite e non spappolo il grasso)


----------



## Calipso (16 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meglio degli islamici :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Ma sai che qua c'è un hammam... che ha un successone pazzesco?! pare che i prodotti che usano siano fantastici..
io non sono ancora andata...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ma sai che qua c'è un hammam... che ha un successone pazzesco?! pare che i prodotti che usano siano fantastici..
> io non sono ancora andata...


Era una battuta per un'altra discussione.
Sì gli hammam sono fantastici.
Fanno anche la ceretta con lo zucchero.


----------



## gas (16 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, è una cavolata di dimensioni zunzummite, ma sono talmente sconvolta da questo picco di normalità che devo rompere le scatole a qualcuno.
> 
> 2 anni due che non mi faccio una ceretta. Spostandomi così... e quando riuscivo a prenotare un appuntamento? E dove? E poi, vabbè, i soldini... quelli mi sembravano uno spreco assurdo, per come ero messa.
> E quindi, via di lametta. (anche se vorrei tanto consigliarvi un rasoio splendido, solo non posso perchè non è permesso in questo forum)
> ...


comprendo la tua felicità
ma un centro cinese? dicono che siano centri con poca igiene


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Ottobre 2013)

Cazzo.

Mi stanno davvero scendendo le lacrime dagli occhi.
non sto proprio piangendo, ma sono in una emotività che neppure prima delle mestruazioni.

Queste cose, piccole, normali.. dio, quanto mi mancavano e non me ne rendevo neppure conto... dio mio...


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Ma ciccia, altrimenti, semplicemente, andavo di nuovo di lametta.
> Ho fatto una prova. Mi è andata bene.
> Sono contenta... mi viene da piangere... mi viene davvero da piangere...


io la ceretta me la faccio da sola a casa


----------



## Calipso (16 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era una battuta per un'altra discussione.
> Sì gli hammam sono fantastici.
> Fanno anche la ceretta con lo zucchero.


con lo zucchero? cioè nel frattempo ti fanno anche l'esfoliazione?


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2013)

oggi c'è una gara di razzismo, per caso??

:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (16 Ottobre 2013)

Tutto bello e piacevole ...
poi dedicarsi a se è rilassante 

non fosse cinese...
a meno che non usassero prodotti italiani...


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cazzo.
> 
> Mi stanno davvero scendendo le lacrime dagli occhi.
> non sto proprio piangendo, ma sono in una emotività che neppure prima delle mestruazioni.
> ...


:bacissimo:


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io la ceretta me la faccio da sola a casa



pure io
a maggio!:mrgreen:


----------



## Calipso (16 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cazzo.
> 
> Mi stanno davvero scendendo le lacrime dagli occhi.
> non sto proprio piangendo, ma sono in una emotività che neppure prima delle mestruazioni.
> ...




:abbraccio:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> con lo zucchero? cioè nel frattempo ti fanno anche l'esfoliazione?


E' una specie di caramello. In effetti dopo la pelle è stupenda, esfolierà anche.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cazzo.
> 
> Mi stanno davvero scendendo le lacrime dagli occhi.
> non sto proprio piangendo, ma sono in una emotività che neppure prima delle mestruazioni.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> comprendo la tua felicità
> ma un centro cinese? dicono che siano centri con poca igiene



Vale la stessa risposta che ho dato a Simy.
Pazienza... mi tratto talmente male, che questo è stato un enorme passo in avanti.

Cmq avessi saputo che c'era pure un maschietto qui dentro non parlavo di mestruazioni.

Cmq, c'era pure scritto nel titolo di cosa parlavo, immagino che tu sia entrato ben consapevole, e a tuo rischio e pericolo.


----------



## Calipso (16 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' una specie di caramello. In effetti dopo la pelle è stupenda, esfolierà anche.



da provare!!!


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Tutto bello e piacevole ...
> poi dedicarsi a se è rilassante
> 
> non fosse cinese...
> a meno che non usassero prodotti italiani...



ecco un'altra partecipante alla gara di oggi:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco un'altra partecipante alla gara di oggi:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (16 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vale la stessa risposta che ho dato a Simy.
> Pazienza... mi tratto talmente male, che questo è stato un enorme passo in avanti.
> 
> Cmq avessi saputo che c'era pure un maschietto qui dentro non parlavo di mestruazioni.
> ...


in quale pericolo incorro?
mi depilate? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io la ceretta me la faccio da sola a casa



Provato anche io.
Ma con le strisce, risultava... costoso e lungo. Ci credi? E non ero soddisfatta del risultato. A parte le braccia, quelle venivano benissimo.
E ho avuto esperienze poco piacevoli che hanno coinvolto un termosifone, alcuni libri, un computer e me 
Poi c'erano quelle belle ricariche che si scaldavano, una volta, ma non le trovo facilmente in giro. 

E io... non avevo un bagno mio dove tenere comodamente le cose. Tranne nella casa dove  non riuscivo a andare quanto volevo.
Ero sempre una zingara senza un posto.

Alla fine, sì, avrei potuto farmela, ma... bè, passava pure la voglia.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco un'altra partecipante alla gara di oggi:rotfl:



non è razzismo è cercare di sopravvivere...

ma freghiamocene tanto peggio di così 
siamo alla guerra tra i poveri 
ma chi se frega...


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> in quale pericolo incorro?
> mi depilate? :mrgreen:



Ti mettiamo vestitini carini e femminili e ti facciamo tenere specchi e specchietti mentre noi ciacoliamo tra ragazze.

Ma sicuro sicuro che ti senti a tuo agio qua dentro?


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> non è razzismo è cercare di sopravvivere...



ma dai, scherzavo!
infatti non è razzismo ma realismo


----------



## lunaiena (16 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma dai, scherzavo!
> infatti non è razzismo ma realismo


si lo so ...
ma non ero alterata ...
Sembrava?


----------



## lunaiena (16 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ti mettiamo vestitini carini e femminili e ti facciamo tenere specchi e specchietti mentre noi ciacoliamo tra ragazze.
> 
> Ma sicuro sicuro che ti senti a tuo agio qua dentro?



Almeno la ricevuta te l'hanno fatta?


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Almeno la ricevuta te l'hanno fatta?



Ups.
Non lo so... non ho controllato...

Non ci ho pensato..

Però da queste parti i controlli li fanno e spesso, rischierebbero grosso a non denunciare...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, è una cavolata di dimensioni zunzummite, ma sono talmente sconvolta da questo picco di normalità che devo rompere le scatole a qualcuno.
> 
> 2 anni due che non mi faccio una ceretta. Spostandomi così... e quando riuscivo a prenotare un appuntamento? E dove? E poi, vabbè, i soldini... quelli mi sembravano uno spreco assurdo, per come ero messa.
> E quindi, via di lametta. (anche se vorrei tanto consigliarvi un rasoio splendido, solo non posso perchè non è permesso in questo forum)
> ...



Posta la tua foto, quella è permessa..!


----------



## lunaiena (16 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ups.
> Non lo so... non ho controllato...
> 
> Non ci ho pensato..
> ...


vabbe smetto di rovinare questo bel momento
di riscoperta ...
è bellissimo comunque riscoprire i piccoli piaceri della vita


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> vabbe smetto di rovinare questo bel momento
> di riscoperta ...
> *è bellissimo comunque riscoprire i piccoli piaceri della vita*


A proposito, vado a farmi un l&n...


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Posta la tua foto, quella è permessa..!



Non ti rispondo neanche


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A proposito, vado a farmi un l&n...



buono... lo voglio pure io


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ti rispondo neanche



Va bè dai, mi mando a fanculo solo, che c'è vole. 

Però ti assicuro che avrebbero apprezzato, io per loro parlavo mica per me.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A proposito, vado a farmi un l&n...


cosa mai avrai voluto dire?


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, è una cavolata di dimensioni zunzummite, ma sono talmente sconvolta da questo picco di normalità che devo rompere le scatole a qualcuno.
> 
> 2 anni due che non mi faccio una ceretta. Spostandomi così... e quando riuscivo a prenotare un appuntamento? E dove? E poi, vabbè, i soldini... quelli mi sembravano uno spreco assurdo, per come ero messa.
> E quindi, via di lametta. (anche se vorrei tanto consigliarvi un rasoio splendido, solo non posso perchè non è permesso in questo forum)
> ...


hai cominciato a goderti la benedetta normalità, ottimo


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Provato anche io.
> Ma con le strisce, risultava... costoso e lungo. Ci credi? E non ero soddisfatta del risultato. A parte le braccia, quelle venivano benissimo.
> E ho avuto esperienze poco piacevoli *che hanno coinvolto un termosifone, alcuni libri, un computer e me*
> Poi c'erano quelle belle ricariche che si scaldavano, una volta, ma non le trovo facilmente in giro.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma ti depili le braccia?


----------



## lolapal (16 Ottobre 2013)

Nella cultura cinese l'ospitalità è molto importante, per questo i cinesi sono molto bravi come ristoratori e in quelle attività di servizi per la cura della persona.
Certo, è normale, con tutto quello che si sente in giro, andarci con i piedi di piombo, soprattutto per i prodotti applicati sulla pelle, ma dipende sempre dalle persone che incontri: io sono stata fregata da un centro estetico non solo italiano, ma proprio di qui, gestito da persone di qui, quindi, ribadisco, che dipende da chi incontri...

La ceretta fa male, soprattutto se non la fai da un po', ma è bello ritrovare il gusto della normalità, soprattutto prendendosi cura di sè.
Brava Nausicaa, hai seguito l'istinto e hai fatto bene! Ti sei gratificata... :smile:


----------



## Fantastica (16 Ottobre 2013)

Un piacere assoluto a cui mai ho potuto rinunciare è questa occupazione indolente. Sono sempre un po' sorpresa e comprendo la commozione di Nausicaa, che si possa rinunciare a certi rituali di abluzioni, depilazioni amorevoli e attente, non dolorose, esfoliazioni con saponi neri, verdi, pieni di cose strane ma esotiche (i miei tutti marocchini acquistati in loco), autospalmamenti di essenze varie (io adoro gli olii -e detesto le creme- semplicemente fantastici per risultati nel medio e lungo periodo)... profumazioni, avvolgimenti nelle spire di accappatoi lindi e morbidi.. E che dire dei vapori sprigionati dalla vasca piena di acqua bollente, dell'immersione e della lettura in vasca! Certo, mica tutti i giorni. Una volta alla settimana, ma almeno due ore. Somigliano al nirvana.


----------



## Calipso (17 Ottobre 2013)

Io ieri sera sono uscita dall'ufficio e sull'onda dell'ottimismo di Nausicaa sono andata in profumeria... 

cosa che non faccio mai..

mi sono comprata lo scrub viso e corpo, una bella crema idratante viso,

uno smalto per le mie unghie che da splendide che erano - negli ultimi mesi sono a dir poco morte - 

e poi 2 ombretti e un mascara diverso dal solito. 

sono tornata a casa e mi sono presa cura di me....

buttando anche alcuni vecchi trucchi...

stamattina ho i tacchi e gli smooky eyes... ( soft, da giorno )

e devo dire che mi sento meglio...


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Io ieri sera sono uscita dall'ufficio e sull'onda dell'ottimismo di Nausicaa sono andata in profumeria...
> 
> cosa che non faccio mai..
> 
> ...


Ottimo! :smile:

Io ho frugato tra i pacchi e ho trovato un vecchissimo paio di stivali che quando ero ingrassata non mettevo più... mi entrano! Ho un paio di stivali, incredibile...


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma ti depili le braccia?



In effetti sì.
Solo in occasioni speciali però.

Sono terrunciella, e consistentemente pelosetta.

Poi non so... non so se sono l'unica cui è capitato... sono diventata più pelosetta rispetto a un paio di anni fa. Mi trasformerò in un orsetto...


----------



## Calipso (17 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ottimo! :smile:
> 
> Io ho frugato tra i pacchi e ho trovato un vecchissimo paio di stivali che quando ero ingrassata non mettevo più... mi entrano! Ho un paio di stivali, incredibile...




sono adorabili gli stivali!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Ottobre 2013)

Cvd.

O non dovevo andare in un salone cinese, oppure è la punizione divina per aver pensato di potermi concedere qualcosa di carino una volta tanto.

Sfogo di puntini sulla parte bassa della schiena, rossi e irritati.
Non dico altro, non vorrei fare schifo.

Vabbè.

Evidentemente, devo essere ancora punita.

Eccheppalle però...


----------



## perplesso (17 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cvd.
> 
> O non dovevo andare in un salone cinese, oppure è la punizione divina per aver pensato di potermi concedere qualcosa di carino una volta tanto.
> 
> ...


un antistaminico in crema e passa la paura


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> un antistaminico in crema e passa la paura



Nessuna paura (sì lo so che è un modo di dire), solo un filino appena appena di occhi alzati al cielo  

pensavo più a una pomatina antibiotica, però.

Non è che volevo entrare in dettagli.

Sicuro pure tu maschietto di sentirti a tuo agio in questo 3d?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nessuna paura (sì lo so che è un modo di dire), solo un filino appena appena di occhi alzati al cielo
> 
> pensavo più a una pomatina antibiotica, però.
> 
> ...


Non c'entrano cinesi o alieni.
La ceretta apre i pori ed è facile avere una lieve o meno lieve irritazione causata anche solo da microrganismi presenti normalmente sulla pelle o sui vestiti (dato che poi ci si riveste). Metti gentamicina, generico.


----------



## lolapal (18 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non c'entrano cinesi o alieni.
> La ceretta apre i pori ed è facile avere una lieve o meno lieve irritazione causata anche solo da microrganismi presenti normalmente sulla pelle o sui vestiti (dato che poi ci si riveste). Metti gentamicina, generico.


Sì, credo anche io che non c'entri nulla dove sei stata. Ci sono delle zone più sensibili di altre, se poi non è una zona che depili di frequente, ci sta pure.
Se non sei sicura, fatti vedere dal medico, così ti tranquilizzi...


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Ottobre 2013)

Massì, nessun problema, va già meglio... era solo per dire diamine 

Gentaquelcheè è una buona idea cmq.


----------



## Calipso (18 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non c'entrano cinesi o alieni.
> La ceretta apre i pori ed è facile avere una lieve o meno lieve irritazione causata anche solo da microrganismi presenti normalmente sulla pelle o sui vestiti (dato che poi ci si riveste). Metti gentamicina, generico.




Quoto...! io ho preso la follicolite... (che è un'infiammazione dei pori che porta una serie di pustoline dove viene fatta la ceretta) in un posto super controllato... 
Può succedere, specialmente in estate quando fa più caldo e i nostri pori sono più aperti e in questa stagione in cui le difese immunitarie.. volenti o nolenti sono più basse....
Una cremina - chiedi in farmacia -  e passa tutto! 

Un bacio


----------



## Minerva (18 Ottobre 2013)

come sta oggi la fatina con gli stivali?


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> [...] ho finalmente una casa "mia".
> 
> La normalità mi lascia ancora basita.


è tutto strameritato!
:festa:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come sta oggi la fatina con gli stivali?



Puntini quasi scomparsi, sensazione di fastidio scomparsa del tutto 

La fatina che è in grado di infilarsi gli stivali, ma che non li indossa perchè sono ancora mortalmente stretti  sta bene, mi sono goduta giornate autunnali splendide con Fra, di cui sono sempre più innamorata pazza.

Con la mia bacchetta magica -stecco del Pirulo Tropical ricoperto di lustrini- abbiamo creato il nostro personale gioco dell'Oca -e Fra è stata fighissima a capire come si gioca e soprattutto a non prendersela quando doveva tornare all'inizio- una maschera da strega spaventosissima, uccellini fatti con le foglie colorate, collane di clip colorate, di tutto di più.
Ed è bravissima ad arrampicarsi sugli alberi, la mia stellina... 
E vedessi come è brava a fare la mozzarella in carrozza tutta da sola!

Poi, mi chiede se un giorno le faccio vedere un film che ha visto dal papà... "che film amore?"
C'era... un signore piccolino e verde che camminava male ma era forte... e c'era casino in alto e in basso -eh?- sì, facevano guerra in cielo e in terra... e poi c'erano gli orsetti che pensavano che quel coso tutto dorato fosse una divinità... e alla fine alla festa c'erano tre persone che erano morte ma non proprio... e lui era innamorato di lei ma credeva che lei amasse un altro ma erano fratelli invece...

"amore.. guerre stellari?" "Sì!"

Diamine... non so quando, ma le hanno fatto vedere di fila i tre film di guerre stellari, e si ricordava la trama... mi ha raccontato TUTTO. Tutto. Oddio, si ricordava meglio l'ultimo film. Qualche particolare le sfuggiva, ma ha capito perfettamente i punti salienti... dio mio, voglio dire... guerre stellari...

Sì, gliel'ho comprato, adesso. 
Diamine... e io che mi facevo problemi a farle vedere la collina dei conigli... secondo me era un pochino presto per un film di quella portata. Ma almeno, ora lo guardo con lei e posso guidarla quando non capisce o ha paura. E dirle che sono attori etc etc.

Che cosa le propongo ora? Odissea nello spazio?


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Puntini quasi scomparsi, sensazione di fastidio scomparsa del tutto
> 
> La fatina che è in grado di infilarsi gli stivali, ma che non li indossa perchè sono ancora mortalmente stretti  sta bene, mi sono goduta giornate autunnali splendide con Fra, di cui sono sempre più innamorata pazza.
> 
> ...


con tutto l'amore che ho per il maestro...no.
ma ha già visto quel tenerone di et? secondo me le piacerebbe un sacco


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> con tutto l'amore che ho per il maestro...no.
> ma ha già visto quel tenerone di et? secondo me le piacerebbe un saccoView attachment 7641



ottima idea, grazie!!!


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> è tutto strameritato!
> :festa:


 mille ti ho pensata, tutto bene?




ps.scusa ho letto ora


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Puntini quasi scomparsi, sensazione di fastidio scomparsa del tutto
> 
> La fatina che è in grado di infilarsi gli stivali, ma che non li indossa perchè sono ancora mortalmente stretti  sta bene, mi sono goduta giornate autunnali splendide con Fra, di cui sono sempre più innamorata pazza.
> 
> ...


:angelo:
Beh ce ne sono altri tre .
Tutto, o quasi, Spielberg è una buona fonte.
A mia figlia era piaciuto tanto Romeo e Giulietta, più degli Aristogatti.


----------

